# Win a copy of Embertone's Leonid Bass - via The Samplecast



## reutunes (Mar 7, 2016)

Embertone's "Leonid Bass" is a deep sampled upright bass. It's the first library mentioned on show 2 of The Samplecast.

Win a copy of Leonid Bass by simply subscribing to The Samplecast podcast or YouTube show (or both if you fancy it). 
Winner announced on Friday 11th March - good luck!


----------



## Chris Porter (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome! I'd love to win their bass library. I have the Friedlander Violin and it's great. I subscribed to the YouTube channel.


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 14, 2016)

Soooo?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey everyone - the winner was announced on Facebook over the weekend and is Garry Cribb - congratulations!


----------

